# Maple Question



## Bruce Glover (Feb 22, 2007)

I've posted a couple of questions on the maple flooring that I have "inherited" and you guys have been very helpful, so I'll try another question.
I was planning to use maple for the treads of my inside stairs but a kitchen guy tood me that maple is way too soft for the stair treads and I should use oak rather than maple. I thought maple was very hard and would be well suited for the stairs My concern is that the different look in the oak treads from my maple floors will really be noticable.
Did I get bad info on the hardness of the maple and can I use maple for my stair treads? Thanks for the help. Also, I will have about 4,000 sq feet of maple tongue and groove 3/4' flooring that I will need to get rid of most of it after I finish my house. Let me know if you are interested or have any ideas on cool projects. Thanks


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I went to Lumberliquidators.com to check our oak, red oak, and maple to confirm what I thought I knew. I was right. Maple is harder than oak. Specifically, maple was "12% harder than red oak" and white oak was "about the same as red oak". Do what you wanted to in the first place. Besides, if anything goes wrong you know "somebody" that can fix it right? 
later, biggreen


----------



## carpetguy (May 13, 2008)

Google Janka Hardness Scale


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Asks your kitchen guy if he has ever seen an oak bowling ally ?

Maple, specifically sugar maple, also called rock maple, is used for that and for the most expensive custom wooden baseball bats in the world.


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

Bruce, Is the backside of this Maple flooring flat or is there a shallow wide groove on the backside? I might be interested in several piece to do a segmented turning. 

The Oak in this bowl is made from stair rail balasters that were too long. I added a little Walnut for contrast.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bill, that is AWESOME! I've never had the patience to do segmented work...that is very nice! j


----------



## Bruce Glover (Feb 22, 2007)

*Maple flooring*

Thanks for the info guys. That simplifies my life somewhat. The maple has two grooves on the back. PM me if you want some of it


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Mr. Bill - that is incredible. Must be nice to have talent like that.


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

I know a guy from Conroe who is an excellent segmented turner, and he said, "This segmented turning is easy, you just cut out the pieces, glue them together and then turn them....." Well that is a true statement, BUT you have to have a plan, a cutting jig for the tablesaw, and lots of patients..... I have to be in a special mood to do segmented turning. I like it because it combines woodworking skills with turning skills.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

WOW !

You don't post up very often, but when you do.......Lordy !


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> WOW !
> 
> You don't post up very often, but when you do.......Lordy !


You got that right! Mr. B has forgotten more about spinning wood that I'll ever learn. I just love to pick his brain. jg


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Youse guys oughta apologize to BruceG for a major league 'hi-jacking':biggrin:

but...it's sure been a GREAT hi-jack..lol.. Dunno nuthin about floors or hardwoods..but it looks like the experts have handled the query well for him... Mr B IS the expert...no doubt about it.. Keep em coming, Bill...


So long as we're 'hi-jacking'..GB..if yore still lookin for a shop heater..drop me a PM with you real email addy. Got an email from Northern Tools this AM and they got a "up to 70% off" sale going on shop heaters..all kinds..If you, or any of the rest of you, are interested..lemme know and I'll forward the ad to ya....

jim:cheers:


----------

